# Problem Digitizing Lettering with Hatch Software



## cbdoya (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm learning how to use the Hatch digitizing software and everytime I try to embroider a word (using the Lettering option - Block 2 font), this happens.

WHy is that?


----------



## embrbeginner (Apr 29, 2016)

can't see the image

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /vbseo.php on this server.


----------



## cbdoya (Aug 8, 2014)

You can view it here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hp3lu6aqodsaqin/Photo Jun 14, 4 49 39 PM.jpg?dl=0



embrbeginner said:


> can't see the image
> 
> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /vbseo.php on this server.


----------



## sharon b (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know your software but here's a couple things to try.
increase the distance of your edge-walk from the edge of the letters.
or turn edge-walk off
or change your underlay to zigzag.
hope this helps!


----------



## oldrnwisr2 (Mar 11, 2013)

You provided no information of the fabric that you are stitching on, the underlay that you are using, or the pull compensation that the software applied. I suspect that your problem lies in one or a combination of these three items.


----------



## moondane (Nov 27, 2006)

I would change to centerline underlay and make sure you are using a good stabilizer. Issues mentioned by others are probably also at play.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

As stated above, one of your settings is causing this. If I had to bet, it's because you have an edge underlay. I get this with Embroidery Office all the time, it defaults to a 0.08 stitch length for underlays, therefore it assumes if it can 'cut' a corner to stay within the stitch distance, it will... And promptly stitches outside of the area you are trying to stitch... You can either switch to a center-underlay or decrease the stitch length on your edge walk. If you decrease the stitch length, it will increase the number of stitches but it will generate them closer to the edge of your shape... pick your poison.


----------



## cathyr (Feb 10, 2009)

This is a combination of improper hooping, poor choice of stabilizer and tensions. All the letters look terrible. Practice makes perfect. Keep working at it. Wilcom lettering is fantastic, but embroidery has a learning curve. The default settings for Wilcom would never produce lettering like this. Increasing the column width and removing the underlay are tweeks you can make, but that is not the problem here.


----------



## oldrnwisr2 (Mar 11, 2013)

Wilcom e4 software has a pull compensation setting which determines the location of the underlay stitches relative to the edges of the letters. Hatch software is offered by Wilcom; but, I don't know if it has a pull compensation setting. The pull compensation setting is set based on the fabric, backing and underlay being used.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

if that is a center line underlay, then the problem is with the hooping or backing. it shouldn't be puckering like that. make sure you hoop the backing with the fabric and hoop it taut but don't stretch the fabric. if that IS a 2-line underlay, make it a center line.


----------

